# Ritorno



## alexandre (2 Settembre 2012)

ciao a tutti, ritorno dopo oltre un mese di assenza e trovo un forum totalmente rinnovato! complimenti
nel vecchio forum ero d.savicevic


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2012)

bentrovato


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Ciao!


----------



## Vinz (2 Settembre 2012)

Bentornato!


----------



## Ataraxia (2 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto!L'avatar


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Bentornato!


----------



## alexandre (2 Settembre 2012)

grazie a tutti



Ataraxia ha scritto:


> Benvenuto!L'avatar



grazie! uno dei mie dischi preferiti in assoluto


----------

